# which do you prefer?



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i was wondering which model of S14 everyone prefers and why. the 95-96 Zenki or the 97-98 Kouki. i'll be in the market for an S14 soon and am wondering which everyone prefers. pics or your rides would be great too. thanks.


----------



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

I have a 96 and it is very fun and fast to drive...The only problem that i have found is that it is harder to find parts for a 95-96 than 97-98, and i mean parts like headlights and body parts unless you want to convert to a 97-98...I still have not found a shift boot that is for my 96 240sx...So in the end i would prefer a 98 out of them all..They are hard to find and everyone is trying to upgrade to one it seams like...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Zenki? Kouki? I've never heard of those names, enlighten me.

BTW, I like the 97-98 better


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

its what the call the angry eye S14 or the more rounded S14 

off of 240sxforums.com
*"So what year S14 are you looking for? If you want a 5 speed, you have a better chance of finding one on a Zenki *95-96* S14. 5speed on the Kouki *97-98* is pretty rare. Most of the Koukis sold in the states were automatics. Zenkis are cheaper than Koukis just cuz of the yr and condition. You can find a decent 95 5 speed for round $6k"*

now some 97 240's are Zenki's but those are base models i believe. 

That is a really true quote since im looking for a 5speed all i can find are Zenki's... found 1 Kouki but he lives 2400 miles away


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

they're are both s14s and are the same. only difference between zenki's and the kouki's are the front end. nothing else

if you have a zenki and can't find parts, just get kouki parts. they are the same. unless its a new front end.. =)

manual kouki's ARE harder to find

for 1997 GA16DE..

Zenki









Kouki


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

id take the plastic shavings left on the ground after they molded the parts for the car and eat them I like the kouki so much.

ain't no body (manufacturer) got ANYTHING on Nissan. try to find a car half as bad ass as a kouki with a DET swap. nothing comes close..... I can't believe you can have a car that insane for low 20K. 

Why didn't they stick the DET in there man!!!
*bangs head on desk*
why why why why why why why why why why


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

i SOOOOOO agree with you.. its all the dumb nissan ppl in US. you don't see toyota people in US sticking corolla engines into supras..

*bans head on desk* along with you =)


----------

